# memphis audio



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.memphiscaraudio.com/

:cheesy:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

cool, if their isnt a dealer near where i live, am i pretty much limited to getting them off ebay or some where else off the net? and whats about the cheapest i could prolly find an m3 series 15? good lookin on the link brian, i thought that since they came out with a new series of subs that they might have discontinued all of their other subs and amps, i sure am glad they didnt, im bout to scoop me some of them 15s, and then i think my vegas will make me some good paper weights, too bad my vegas aint chrome, i mean they are strait subs but they leave much to be desired, imo


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Where's the original post?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i dunno what happened to my original post (prolly mods or sumptin), how does the memphis lvs perform, would it sound good in any application, or is it mainly limited to comp. use only? one things for sure, it looks like one hell of a sub :biggrin:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 19 2005, 02:58 PM
> *i dunno what happened to my original post (prolly mods or sumptin), how does the memphis lvs perform, would it sound good in any application, or is it mainly limited to comp. use only? one things for sure, it looks like one hell of a sub  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3293931[/snapback]​*



LVS is a show sub. Physically it's horrible.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

if its a show sub they sure did a good job, it caught my eye, lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 19 2005, 07:21 PM
> *if its a show sub they sure did a good job, it caught my eye, lol
> [snapback]3294561[/snapback]​*


That's the whole idea...


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

lol, say brian, what did happen to my original post, aint you a mod ?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 19 2005, 09:50 PM
> *lol, say brian, what did happen to my original post, aint you a mod ?
> [snapback]3294963[/snapback]​*


Server crashed when you made it, only the subject survived, the body of text wasn't so lucky...

No, I'm not a mod, I'd love to be one in this Car Stereo section, but it's not for me to decide...


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

oh, lol, i thought you was a mod in car stereo


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 19 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Server crashed when you made it, only the subject survived, the body of text wasn't so lucky...
> 
> No, I'm not a mod, I'd love to be one in this Car Stereo section, but it's not for me to decide...
> [snapback]3294976[/snapback]​*


thank god...LOL J/P


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 19 2005, 10:47 PM
> *thank god...LOL J/P
> [snapback]3295145[/snapback]​*


You also know I would be more than fair with the posters here...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 19 2005, 08:50 PM
> *You also know I would be more than fair with the posters here...
> [snapback]3295169[/snapback]​*


ssssuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrreeeee


----------



## bumpedregal (Jun 21, 2005)

wats up now everybody that likes mtx and fosgate are un smart memphis is the way to go i have a audio car that is going to break windows its a 93 dodge shadow but im getting the 15" m3mojo madmax that puts out 16000 watts/quad voicecoil im getten thre of them so that means 4 4000 watt amps to each sub =16 amps alltogether and 36inchs long hugh amps and well im going for the loudest system in wisconsin hellz yah


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i always thought it was really high pitched noises that break windows, and the only reason a window breaks from bass, is either because there was already a crack in it, or from blowing off the car and hitting the ground


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bumpedregal_@Jun 21 2005, 12:53 AM
> *wats up now everybody that likes mtx and fosgate are un smart memphis is the way to go i have a audio car that is going to  break windows its a 93 dodge shadow but im getting the 15" m3mojo madmax that puts out 16000 watts/quad voicecoil im getten thre of them so that means 4 4000 watt amps to each sub =16 amps alltogether and 36inchs long hugh amps and well im going for the loudest system in wisconsin hellz yah
> [snapback]3300703[/snapback]​*


lmao. . yea. . good luck with all that :roflmao:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpedregal_@Jun 21 2005, 02:53 AM
> *wats up now everybody that likes mtx and fosgate are un smart memphis is the way to go i have a audio car that is going to  break windows its a 93 dodge shadow but im getting the 15" m3mojo madmax that puts out 16000 watts/quad voicecoil im getten thre of them so that means 4 4000 watt amps to each sub =16 amps alltogether and 36inchs long hugh amps and well im going for the loudest system in wisconsin hellz yah
> [snapback]3300703[/snapback]​*


Yeah..... no you're not. If by some means you somehow did acquire the equipment, every bit of it would be blown up by the end of the day. I'd give it less than an hour before every amp was dead and the sub was too. BTW, power isn't loud


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

can you explain to me how every thing would be blown up? not real knowledgable on comp. set ups, it boggles my mind some times when i see pics of comp. vehicles with like 30 amps all linked together, how they do that? and i heard that most comp. set ups are only designed for burps? plaese explain some of this to me,lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 21 2005, 08:18 PM
> *can you explain to me how every thing would be blown up? not real knowledgable on comp. set ups, it boggles my mind some times when i see pics of comp. vehicles with like 30 amps all linked together, how they do that? and i heard that most comp. set ups are only designed for burps? plaese explain some of this to me,lol
> [snapback]3304078[/snapback]​*


because a burp only lasts for 3-5 seconds, not no 20 min of playing the subs ghetto blasting them down the block.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

"ghetto blasting them down the block", lol, so if you played a song on a comp. system it would fry the subs/amps?


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

most likely yes... the large amount of power you put to a comp sub created a lot of heat in the sub.

Heat=Bad :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 21 2005, 08:30 PM
> *"ghetto blasting them down the block", lol, so if you played a song on a comp. system it would fry the subs/amps?
> [snapback]3304129[/snapback]​*


at high volumes, yes.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 21 2005, 09:18 PM
> *can you explain to me how every thing would be blown up? not real knowledgable on comp. set ups, it boggles my mind some times when i see pics of comp. vehicles with like 30 amps all linked together, how they do that? and i heard that most comp. set ups are only designed for burps? plaese explain some of this to me,lol
> [snapback]3304078[/snapback]​*


They play for 3 seconds, they blow up stuff frequently even then, they have multiple alternators, and 30-50 batteries. They dont have 30 amps linked, they have 30 amps, period.

You could start your car, turn the amps on, and your car would shut off. It wouldnt play music. Idle current alone on 30 amps will be 60-90 amps. SO, what would happen in your case is the amps die from lack of current and the subs die when the amps clip all to hell.

This should be a hint, only buy what you can handle in the knowledge department, because 90% of a good system is the installation.


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpedregal_@Jun 21 2005, 12:53 AM
> *wats up now everybody that likes mtx and fosgate are un smart memphis is the way to go i have a audio car that is going to  break windows its a 93 dodge shadow but im getting the 15" m3mojo madmax that puts out 16000 watts/quad voicecoil im getten thre of them so that means 4 4000 watt amps to each sub =16 amps alltogether and 36inchs long hugh amps and well im going for the loudest system in wisconsin hellz yah
> [snapback]3300703[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: you could actually link the 2 of the 4000 watt amps to each other to get 8000 watts to each voice coil :0  twice the power on each sub...oh by the way i sell them to


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 19 2005, 02:05 PM
> *LVS is a show sub.  Physically it's horrible.
> [snapback]3293964[/snapback]​*


actually...its not....this thing is a monster and can be played for comp or music....they probably didnt know how to build the box that you must have heard it in  :0


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

damn this was an old topic, i wonder about that sub tho, aint about to drop the loot down for it tho


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Jun 26 2005, 04:11 PM
> *actually...its not....this thing is a monster and can be played for comp or music....they probably didnt know how to build the box that you must have heard it in   :0
> [snapback]3323275[/snapback]​*



Yeah, Memphis usually sponsors cars that have crappy installs and then shows that car off at SBN.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 26 2005, 06:19 PM
> *Yeah, Memphis usually sponsors cars that have crappy installs and then shows that car off at SBN.
> [snapback]3323765[/snapback]​*


why not? sony is allowed into those competitions...


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 26 2005, 07:34 PM
> *why not? sony is allowed into those competitions...
> [snapback]3324070[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA The guy's probably referring to the Yellow VW Rabbit. That car was loud as shit, but it sounded friggin HORRIBLE.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

not that spl systems are supposed to sound good.....


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Jun 26 2005, 05:11 PM
> *actually...its not....this thing is a monster and can be played for comp or music....they probably didnt know how to build the box that you must have heard it in   :0
> [snapback]3323275[/snapback]​*


You can beat on a tin can and use it in competition. You can use ANYTHING in competition. That sub is a novelty sub, there is a reason you dont see it winning SPL competitions, because its not good for it. Guess what all Memphis's sponsored competitors use for SPL.... Mojo's, guess what the sponsored SQ competitors use.... M3's. Guess who buys LVS's...... people with money to blow and no sense to look past appearance.


----------



## vogue (Dec 2, 2008)

You can beat on a tin can and use it in competition. You can use ANYTHING in competition. That sub is a novelty sub, there is a reason you dont see it winning SPL competitions, because its not good for it. Guess what all Memphis's sponsored competitors use for SPL.... Mojo's, guess what the sponsored SQ competitors use.... M3's. Guess who buys LVS's...... people with money to blow and no sense to look past appearance.

:around: 

Owner of a 18inch memphis lvs sub here. I have heard a lot of positives about all memphis subs til now. I have also had a kicker solo x 18 and 2 alpine r 15's to compare it to. Not to mention that I have had 4 12 mtx 8000a subs as well. I think its decent. Its not going to give the same as a solo x but they are a good bang for your buck.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

the lvs was originally designed to ba a sound q sub, the idea of a tripple or double stacked basket was to create as much linearity as possible. it was never supposed to be a spl sub that was the mojo.


----------

